# My wife cheated multiple times but admitted it and is sorry...UPDATE



## nilokonyako (Feb 6, 2012)

I've learned that my WW is still meeting with her OM. Also, I've opened her FB account and found recent email exchanges between her and the father of who I previously thought was our youngest child, (son). She's telling the guy that he's the father and the kid looks like him.

I've loved that kid though. However, in this situation, I feel like she's taking the kid away from me, too, and I don't know If I should still continue acting as his father.

My WW is the one pushing for legal separation (divorce is not allowed in my country). I left the house and haven't contacted her for almost a week and I feel like I've just given her more chance to continue the affair.

I feel like today's another DDay with all this new info I confirmed true. I'm feeling so much hate that I want to file an adultery case against her because right now I think I've got enough proof. Do you think that's wise or should I just let her go?


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

nilokonyako said:


> I've learned that my WW is still meeting with her OM. Also, I've opened her FB account and found recent email exchanges between her and the father of who I previously thought was our youngest child, (son). She's telling the guy that he's the father and the kid looks like him.
> 
> I've loved that kid though. However, in this situation, I feel like she's taking the kid away from me, too, and I don't know If I should still continue acting as his father.
> 
> ...


Do a DNA test. If any of the kids aren't yours...burn her.


----------



## nilokonyako (Feb 6, 2012)

Actually for me, It doesn't matter if the kid is not mine, I've loved him anyway for two years. The problem is that now, she informed the father that the kid is his when she could have just shut up and let me continue treating the kid as mine. I never said I'd abandon the kid so why tell the supposed father?

Although I want to forgive her for all that she did to me, I now feel like I want to file Adultery against her because I think that's the only way I could somehow get even.

Anybody did that to their WS? Or just divorced them?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you talked to a lawyer to see if you have a case or not? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not familiar with the laws of your country, so I will say this. Your wife is continuing her affair, showing no respect for you in the process. 

I do not see taking legal action (Adultery case) as revenge. I see it as a way for you to finally severe ties with her as much as possible and move on with your life.

File the case. It will help you in the healing process.


----------



## JokesOnMe (Mar 7, 2012)

If divorce isn't allowed I am assuming we are talking a conservative country? I would do as much as you can in legally. Like the other user said burn her. She has shown you zero respect. Be merciless


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

In our state the law does not allow for Alienation of Affection law suits anymore. I thought that the law still existed. It does not so the issue became moot for me. I would file if it still existed.

What does the law do in these cases? What is the benefit to you as far as the law goes? If it benefits you and you are done with the marriage then file charges of adultery. But weigh the pros and cons before you do.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i would expose that bit of info with her family though,wont they be suprised! your going to have to find out what your legal options are


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Do a DNA test. If any of the kids aren't yours...burn her.


No Mercy even if kids are yours...( which is unlikely)


----------

